# How do you ask a girl to do coke?



## tp8181

Hey guys....I was wondering...when you go out to clubs and see a girl and hit it off a little or in spring break espically...how do you ask them if they want to do a little bump without freaking them out by letting them know you do coke. I mean. sometimes it is hard to tell if the girl will be turned off by this.
------------------
Thanks for all your help if any 
response was given. I really 
appreciate it! Thanks to all who 
took the time to read this.


----------



## hiRu?

if she gets freaked out i doubt she's gunna end up sucking your dick whether or not u mention it.
but since you asked i would first start off talking about lighter drugs and if she's at a club or on spring break i doubt it will effect you poorly if you talk to her about drinking/blazin/X or whatever. then as u get talking just ask her what's she's done/what she wants to do. 
where/when u heading to spring break?
if u need a pick up line just tell her "i was only 14 when i first got my dick sucked, now i'm grown up and i really like to bust nuts."
------------------
fear is temporary, regret is forever


----------



## DiGiTaL xTC

*BUMP*


----------



## alert

Ummm. How 'bout "Girl, me have coke, give me head." It works. She'll probaly charge more then a bump though, plan on at least 2 rails for decent head...


----------



## PoMo

Just rub it onto your pee-pee and tell her to give you nasal head. Fuck her nostrils, I tell ya, like ya do to that cow.


----------



## sunEdltye

hahahahaha, pure classic! its threads like these that remind me why i love BL so much
Evan


----------



## PhreeX

ROFL! I literally choked on a piece of my pizza when I read this one... 
You don't "get" a girl to do coke, you simply announce that you have some - that is, if she doesn't already know (girls have a sense for these things) ... then you must FIGHT to keep her from railing yer entire stash... 
If you're going to trade for sexual favors, then make DAMN SURE you get yer sex BEFORE you run out of cocaine, because no matter what she says, she will *NOT* be there when the powder is gone...
Currently, a blow job from an attractive teenage girl is worth about 2 large lines of decent quality cocaine, with full-service (thats full on sex with a splash of oral) will run ya about twice that... the trick is to draw it out over a long period of time.. give her a line, and wait until she starts to unzip yer pants before you offer more... they learn quick, it's like genetics or something...
------------------
"When I saw the extent of my empire, I wept, for there were no more nations to conquer"


----------



## Tha miss Cazzz

aaaaw are we girls really THAT obvious??
hahahahaha LOL
but I wouldn't mind getting offered some coke...in fact I usually accept it
though I don't give a guy a blowjob because of it...I already have a boyfriend!
------------------
~Life's like a dick, When it's hard; fuck it~


----------



## 123TESER

Hey why waste time with the whole coke thing. Why not just save your money for a nice hooker. One that ya can take home to mom. 
But I guess if you realy want the toothless crack whores like the ones PhreeX seems to be so fond of, well thats ok to.
*good luck buddy*


----------



## Swoosh

You have to admire the passion! Wha?


----------



## brittney

Granted, I'm not a teenaged girl but I am nonetheless attractive and it would take at least 4 good sized lines to get me to go down.  No less!!
*brought to you by the totally kidding counsil*


----------



## sunEdltye

no blowjob, no coke. IT'S THAT SIMPLE! i dont care if u have a BF, u aint bumming anything off me for free. What do i look like? A coke 7/11?
Evan


----------



## PhreeX

sunE couldnt have said it any better - it doesn't matter if yer married or anything - if you're a girl, and you want coke, then you get on yer knees and make yer best impression of a doughnut... and if you're a girl, then you know this is the truth...
Sure, you can lie to yourself and say "I wouldn't gobble crank over a little snow" .. but deep down inside, you know that the almighty coca alkaloids rule you ... you're a girl, it's in your DNA ..
And I aint talkin 'bout no crack whores - you can get a hummer from a crack whore for a piece of wax.. you can get some real hotties if ya got some good fish-scale...
------------------
"When I saw the extent of my empire, I wept, for there were no more nations to conquer"


----------



## Aja909

LOL @ Phreex  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



------------------
*~"Yeah, last night I had a pill that was cut with cocaine, heroin, specks of platinum and pure gold, diamonds, ground up 100 dollar bills, raccoon poison, worm entrails, fairy dust, Folgers, chicken feet, duck bills, Jason Priestly's spermitazoa, 8-track Diana Ross albums from 1972-1974, cheeseburger rinds and condom wrappers."~*


----------



## pimpsta

girls know its true....talk all the shit you want, but when the sack comes out, and the lines are gettin busted out, if you gotta give a little head to get a line -- sheeeit -- to the knees you go.....ive made chicks run laps around the house, do push-ups, etc for a bump....its just too easy...


----------



## Energizer

I have the opportunity to grab either some Ambiem or Serenus. I usually just take a Rohy or two and off I go, but these two also are available and want to know what they are like.
Anyone used these?
Ta.


----------



## partykid_lsd

I have a problem. I fucked up. I let this girl do my coke with out sucking my dick. How do i change this?!


----------



## Traductus

Sorry, partykid_lsd, looks like you're going to have to make due with your hand..


----------



## greenhaze

PhreeX, that shit is funny.  We know you're not talking about crack whore chicken heads.  It's the 18 or 19 year old spring breakers that flock to certain places just looking for that kind of action.  Keep up with that good advice.  That's what makes reading this site fun!!


----------



## N Train

When I saw the topic of this thread I knew phreex was gonna be all over it. I think he should write a book about girls loving coke, and howard stern should write a book on how molested girls grow up to become strippers.
"you can get a hummer from a crack whore for a piece of wax"  hahhahahahahahahaha haha


----------



## Its Pat

*Sex For Coke?*  Who would have thought of such a thing!
------------------
MY HOME
*"I'm Bigger
And Bolder
And Rougher
And Tougher
In Other Words Sucker There is no other
I'm The One and Only DOMINATOR
I'm The One and Only
DOMINATOR!"*


----------



## hiRu?

partykid you should probably start a new thread asking how to get a girl to suck your dick for coke.


----------



## AbraMontague

how do you ask a girl to do coke? Go into a bedroom, get a hard on, and put a line of it on your dick. Then go look for the girl and she will quite likely eat that line right up. Btw, one of my coke dealer friends did this exact thing. Of course, if she has never done coke, she might seem a little confused.


----------



## bentley_x

bump...this thread is too good.  if i crush up some ephedrine can i get a girl with a few teeth???


----------



## Diffidence

Possibly... no guarantee she won't use them though.  Sounds kind of risky.


----------



## PhreeX

partykid - 
EASY! Tell her you have *MORE* coke - say "baby, I got some more, and it's about 10 times better then the shit I gave you earlier..." after she swallows your hot load of man batter, you can simply say "oh, you wanted some of it? Sorry, I thought you just wanted to re-pay me for the line I gave you lastnight" ..
And god damnit! I ain't talking about the skank ass whores.. ANY girl will Neil and Bob for a little of the flake - it's just how life is...
Oh, and if I ever see the word "chicken head" in a thread, I will delete it - ok amigo? dis ain't some homey G board...
------------------
"When I saw the extent of my empire, I wept, for there were no more nations to conquer"


----------



## hiRu?

what about pigeon?


----------



## astrelle

sheeeet, it's becoming more and more apparent why some of you can't get laid without a baggie of blow in your pocket.


----------



## PostNazi

and that is why it's called blow my friend


----------



## poopie

hhhmmm....phreex certainly has no coke on him at the moment (not that i know of, at least), yet, i can testify that he has 
no problem getting laid.


----------



## CrackheadCraker

"PhreeX
get yer sex BEFORE you run out of cocaine, because no matter what she says, she will *NOT* be there when the powder is gone..."
I about threw up my pizza all over a chick when she told me that.  Actually I did.  Well, I didn't get any sex...  But, I found a hooker.
------------------
Crack is the gateway to freedom


----------



## ActiveMatx

Deleted


----------



## AbraMontague

Damn what page of the archives did this come out of? I remember it but it must be on page 50 or something.


----------



## PhreeX

Wow, way to dig up a dead thread...
To answer the question - ALL GIRLS will have said reaction to cocaine..
------------------
Where in the nursery rhyme does it say Humpty Dumpty was an egg?


----------



## infinity

even if i really like this thread.. i'd like to come back to the original topic.. not that i would really want to talk someone in trying a NEW substance (talked a girl into doing E once, she only did it 3 times but i still feel kinda bad about it) - i'd seriously be interested in how you would introduce a girl to coke (if she never tried it before)
here on BL people are more or less experienced and know the facts mostly.. but the people around me dont do that many different drugs really.. (im in germany too, if thats important to some of you) and coke is still considered to be a bad ass drug for rich people.. (kinda like the jump from weed->ecstasy.. also quite big for most people ('natural' - synthetic)
opinions/suggestions?
/infinity


----------



## dew-a-roll

You say, "Here snort this!"


----------



## infinity

i mean.. people who do drugs dont do all drugs... i know people who pop shitloads of ecstasy pills but they run away when you mention acid or coke..
i think phreex has a weird view on how girls react to coke.. its fun to read but if THAT MANY girls would really blow me for supplying them with coke i would buy bricks!


----------



## romancat

Coke sure puts me in the mood for sex, but I will not suck somebody that I find unattractive. After all I can buy my own coke.You should probably start talking about drugs and see how she feels on the subject alternatively... rack 'em out .... if she freaks out: find another girl.


----------



## Homeboy

hey 123TESER..
toothless girls give better head.
plus you get a whole slew of new verbs you can use!  i.e. "hey bitch, come and gum on my cock for a while."
oh yeah, its all about the toothless chicks baby.
------------------
D.    A.  R.     E.
_Drugs Are Really Expensive_
AIM - CaucasianHomeboy


----------



## TopRocka

Simple:
Suggest that she suck your balls, and when she says "Present them", do so, but with a small bump of coke on your sack.
She'll snort it down like nothin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
AIM: TopRocka311
*Da KRS Crew reprazent!!*
"Fuck tha Bullshit" - 311


----------



## scratchmaster

girlz get freaked what eva. i know a girl who freaked when i told her i did e. she said i was gonna die if i didnt go into rehab!! i said rehab wont save my life, just prolong it!!
------------------
i used to be cyberkid but i forgot my password!!


----------



## sunstroke

I think every male reading this post should go out tonight or sometime this week to a bar/club, find the first girl you see with at least half good blow-job lips, and cum straight out with the killer line ( your choice along the lines of 'fancy some coke sexy') to prove if this theory works.
Then everyone report back with: success/failure, location, marks outa ten for head, and also how much coke was required.
I'm sure this scientific study will get full financial backing from Phreex-industries.


----------



## MindBodyStregnth

Just on thing to say to Infinity.Yes if you can afford to BUY coke in BRICKS! It is just THAT effective.PhreeX does need to write the book on women and Coke.Hell I'd buy it just for the entertainment value.
As to the original poster just ask what shes into.if shes shy or something just ask do you do coke?if you get a bad reaction just move on.
M.B.S.


----------



## amaryllis

A better question is, "How do you keep the bitch from doing all your damn coke?".  Ass, gas, or cash...nobody rides for free, babe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



~amary


----------



## PhreeX

amaryllis -
Simple, just say "Shit, looks like I am out of coke, what do you want to do now?" .. chances are she will be out the door before you get past "what do you want to do now?" ..
------------------
PACK.MY.BEAK


----------



## PhreeX

It's funny because it's true


----------



## michael

his was one of the first threads i ever read on bluelight.  and it is true.


----------



## themagicbean

ummm i was also kind of wondering how to bring up the 'sex-for-coke' exchange thing.  I mean, after a line, do you just say, "blow me or you'll just watch me do the next one" or what?  It seems so rude to whip it out (not that, the coke!!!) and then be selfish ... like the antithesis of the communal drug ettiquitte I was taught.  What if she doesn't just fall to her knees after a line or two?  It's all so confusing to me.


----------



## Deus121

You must remember, that like SunE said on the first page, your not a coke 7-11. If that bitch wants your coke, and believe me she does, she's gotta work for it. Cut out a few lines for yourself, show her how much you enjoy it. Say "I sure haven't had good head in awhile...Why, if I had some good head, I'd probably be willing to give some of this GREAT coke away! Maybe a line like this" Cut one up, and show her. Make sure she doesn't get her paws on it until she gets on her nees. She'll know what to do, you can be suggestive like that.


----------



## RJW

Hahahaha! What a great thread! All so true! If you can't snag a fine piece of ass in a club with an 8th you are one sad MF'er. Why do you think people start dealing cocaine? The money is nice but the free ass is the kicker. Most of the time you don't even have to ask, it just falls in your lap (literally). I wouldn't even do it myself most times, just bring a few chicks home from a party, lay out a few lines and sit back. They know what to do. Had many a threesome or foursome that way. Man, I miss those days.


----------



## X.rave.T.girl.C

The funniest thread ever...
but one thing, we grrls arent that easy, are we?? Maybe for the right drug.
well- don't tell everyone


----------



## *kell*

The little post that could!
OK, pick your girlies right, you want to look out for tight white trousers & some strappy white platforms-Yep those chicks will definatley suck dick for  coke.


----------



## 1bgmxcn

Well the best market for trading bumps for head has got to be Vegas stripclubs.  Once a stripper finds out you have coke they'll pay you to sit on your lap.  Some girl told my buddy that over 80% of the girls who work there are coke heads.  The one thing I can't figure out is if they make so much money why do they want my coke??  Oh yeah, it's cause thier strippers!
[ 20 December 2001: Message edited by: 1bgmxcn ]
[ 20 December 2001: Message edited by: 1bgmxcn ]


----------



## michael

^^^^^^^
no, no, no.  it's because they're *women*.  it doesn't matter if they have a half ounce of coke, they still want yours.


----------



## twiddlebug

i'm a girl.
i've never tried coke... but i've given blowjobs   
does this mean on some sort of cosmic scale the men of the world owe me free coke?


----------



## 1bgmxcn

hey I got some coke, if we are exchanging services let me know!!  See guys it's just that simple!


----------



## aliengrrl

last week i was at a friends and he cut 2 lines for me and my boyfriend, but neither of us like coke so we didn't do it. he was very offended that we didn't want to do his coke. so anywayz am i not a girl or something? cuz i have little to no interest in coke.


----------



## Deus121

Your just in denial. Or you haven't reached puberty yet. WOMEN LOVE COKE.


----------



## hypatia

> Originally posted by *kell*:
> *The little post that could!
> OK, pick your girlies right, you want to look out for tight white trousers & some strappy white platforms-Yep those chicks will definatley suck dick for  coke.*



You answered my question.  lol. . . I was reading through this thread wondering "what the hell kind of girls do these guys hang out with?"

As a female of the species let me offer some advice.  (I know some of you think all girls will go for this, but it's just not true, and I want to save you poor horny blokes from giving away all your stash to some heartless bitch like myself.)  When you find a girl with whom you think you might be sucessful, go over to her and strike up a conversation.  You're looking for someone with a delicate balance of swallowness and stupidity.  By using a little discretion, you increase your chances of success and make life a little easier for those women who would rather not talk to guys who need to use bribery to get action.


----------



## *kell*

I'm a girl as well ^^^^^ & I've gotta say that the white trouser girls are a sure bet, infact the white trouser GUYS will probably suck dick for coke too!   
Moral of the story: White trousers are wrong.
[ 21 December 2001: Message edited by: *kell* ]


----------



## aliengrrl

Deus i have definelty hit puberty. you would know if you could see me. and i honestly do not love coke, and never will.


----------



## michael

^^^^
she must have one of those extra chromosomes or something.


----------



## toketrees

_The money is nice but the free ass is the kicker._
ah so true. i usually walk around with my dick in one hand and a nice sized bag of coke in the other. somehow things just work out... i either get laid by some crackhead girl or get jumped. 
and yes, there is a rule of thumb.. the far majority of the female species exchanges favors for coke. 
by far, one of the funniest BL threads i have ever read, because yes.. it is so true.


----------



## ~*MEOW*~

I bring my own coke =)~ gawd all all girls fucking whores?


----------



## tractorboy

aliengrrl  "never say never"     peace.


----------



## aliengrrl

well im a pretty unusual girl. so it wouldn't surprise me if i have an extra anticokewhore chromosome.


----------



## 2Crackwhores

> keep posting ppl maybe we can make it the biggest one ever.
> You'll have to work hard to pull ahead of that "robopreciation" thread


----------



## kram696969

you the same guy from 'bolex??? your over here too?? lol....nice to see ya..


----------



## PhreeX

Aight, I think this one has gone far enough...
What have we learned? Simple, *ALL* women are coke fiends, they will do anything and everything for it, if you have coke, you have women... girls need coke to function, it's apart of their brain chemistry or something... there is like a gene all females have that cause them to crave coke... without it, they die ....
Now, all that has been said, well, has been said... so I will close this and it can go down as one for the archives...
I will re-open it if I get a lot of email requests asking me to do so - otherwise, well, this is getting kinda old....


----------



## PhreeX

I am moving this to the newely created Other Drugs Archive...
You can find it here:
dead link


----------



## PsychoKitten




----------



## dark_stars

that sucks that yall have to use shit like coke to get a girl. Sure it happens.  But it seems kinda lame that you have to ask for anything.   
YA TOOLS!


----------



## 247

i will sooooooooooooo buy the book if you write and publish it phreex


----------



## New

Wait...all you're saying is that I have to buy coke to get head? I have a few questions....


1.Coke, Diet Coke, or this new C2 Coke?
2.Caffeine or Caffeine-free?
3.12-pack of 12 oz. Cans or a 2 liter bottle?
4.Glass, Plastic or Aluminum?

Thank you, and answers would be appreciated.


----------



## Pillish

This is How I would Ask......... You wanna get high, here bitch just sniff this


----------



## genaro

*well...*

"u want some too ?" seem like the good question to me.


----------



## Psychedelics_r_best

Well if all else fails, use these general rules. The third usually always works, no worries. 



http://www.joked.com/view.php?id=241&t=How_To_Score_Anal_Sex_With_Your_Girlfriend&item_nr=1&total=1


----------



## Diggitydank420

break a line out on ur dick and say "I'm Rick James Bitch"  works everytime...  seriously though i never had to ask a chick if she wanted sum coke. If they aren't down with drugs i don't even bother because they just don't understand


----------



## Jert

Just like, 'accidently' spill out on the table, and then grin, and go down , as if in a snorting motion, kind of jokingly, and then a) if she grins, rock and roll or b) if she frowns, just be like 'what is that flour doing in my pocket' or something, and laugh it off.


----------



## KristyKakes

I wouldnt really ask her. Everyone uses the typical, "do you do drugs". That works but maybe you should either wait for her to say something or do it when shes around so she knows you do it. This could very well get you introuble though with her, but its just an Idea.


----------



## Pingu

uhh isnt this a bit late?  as the question was asked like 4 years ago


----------



## Anton_Fairfax

^^lol
wow, this has been a long conversation...

friend of mine the other day said a subtle way to get it across, is give her a small line (never be afraid to say to a girl "wanna do some coke?" never seems to offend, even non users), and after u've each done a line in that dingy bathroom cubicle, turn to her and say "this shit makes me so horny.... long pause.... don't you reckon?" n stare at her suggestively.

If she says "eh not really" or something else equally stupid, if she doens't take that cue, its not happening, so cut her off.  But do a really fat line in front of her before you go, just to teach her a lesson.  

And at least with that line you don't look like a total asshole by actually saying "so... can i get my blowjob now?"


----------



## Unknownandalone

I just say "Do you party?" Generally, if they use coke, or have used coke, they will respond with "Yes" or "I used too" etc etc...


----------



## Ximot

animals . . .


----------



## Arzi

ayo bitch how boutta line o' dis white gurrl i got ry here shawty


----------



## l]evil

u just bust it out and if they keep looking at u while ur doing it... then U KNOW whats up lol


----------



## NikkiNumberNine

Jeus, you guys must know some ugly women. A half-decent call girl in this town can get two hundred bucks or better for an hour. She could buy a couple of _grams_ for that, not just a couple of chintzy _lines._


----------



## vicks_wedge

Jert said:
			
		

> Just like, 'accidently' spill out on the table, and then grin, and go down , as if in a snorting motion, kind of jokingly, and then a) if she grins, rock and roll or b) if she frowns, just be like 'what is that flour doing in my pocket' or something, and laugh it off.



you are one smooth operator!!


----------



## Liquid_Finder

hhehe


----------



## Xevro

How about, lets take this substance, if you beleive in me, you wont have no problem accepting its effects it might do on you, or you will do on me


----------



## DragonFly31

Write 'blow-for-job' on a board


----------



## EastOfEden

Oh god my little sister just went to Melbourne. Got a txt at 3 in the morning saying "the coke in Melb is fucking amazing!" The thing is, she's pretty much got no money so where is it all coming from????


----------



## Ufotofu9

I love sketchy narc innuendo: 

"Hey, you wanna go skiing?"

Seriously though, I have  gotten play (in Europe) by basically saying, "Hey, i have blow, you wanna go to my place and do some lines?"
Those were my lame days. My lame days when I got lot's of asssss.


----------



## shlack123

tp8181 said:


> Hey guys....I was wondering...when you go out to clubs and see a girl and hit it off a little or in spring break espically...how do you ask them if they want to do a little bump without freaking them out by letting them know you do coke. I mean. sometimes it is hard to tell if the girl will be turned off by this.
> ------------------
> Thanks for all your help if any
> response was given. I really
> appreciate it! Thanks to all who
> took the time to read this.



If you are randomly trying to pick up girls, then just be straight-forward.  If they freak out...on to the next one.


----------



## Dankness6669

just break it out and you'll be reelin' in da bitches


----------



## Tweak Thizz

Ayo, lets do some yayo..


----------



## EXciting_nights

Im a 19 year old girl.. yeah we love coke n we know what to do for it, if you want a great experience get her to put some on her tongue before going down on you... that way you both win!


----------



## Rx_

*Wow..!!*



EXciting_nights said:


> Im a 19 year old girl.. yeah we love coke n we know what to do for it, if you want a great experience get her to put some on her tongue before going down on you... that way you both win!



YES.! A must do before you DIE.! ..I personally like to do a line off a girls hip bone...!!!  SOOOO SEXY.!!


----------



## Atlien3

hey baby, do u wanna line? that usually does it , because most women are coke whores, well not all but, ya know what i mean lol


----------



## Panabol

Lay out a line on your white shirt and ask her to smell your cologne


----------



## likeakite

I would Never give a 15 rear old coke. She will want more and more....never a good ending.15?


----------



## Janja

You imply you have some discreetly. Gauge her response. If her eyes light up, or if her mouth starts to curl, take her in, if not, smoothly disengage.


----------



## hooks

Stick it on ur finger when ur...is this ok to say?


----------



## TheLostBoys

I once asked a girl if she wanted to snort coke off my cock. I would never have asked her if she wasnt drunk. She was drunk & we were at a party & she said yes. I was like, okay, lets go upstairs but every room we tried to get in was locked & people were using the bathroom so she never didnt snort it off of me..........


----------



## Mora Fiend

^ Ahhhhh, what could have been....sorry to hear your story of loss.


----------



## Shameful

TheLostBoys said:


> I once asked a girl if she wanted to snort coke off my cock. I would never have asked her if she wasnt drunk. She was drunk & we were at a party & she said yes. I was like, okay, lets go upstairs but every room we tried to get in was locked & people were using the bathroom so she never didnt snort it off of me..........



that's a sad story=/


----------



## mrflowers00

put a line on your dick and say hey baby do you wanna give me some head they say yes more often then you think and when she sees the coke she'll either snort it and blow you brains out or she'll tell ya to fuck off


----------

